# Hello !



## tractorfix (Jun 4, 2021)

Hi from uxbridge on. I am slowly in the process of getting my garage setup for my new to me vintage Myford ML7 and Busy Bee B314 mill. I'll have pics once there's stuff worth taking pics of.


----------



## Doggggboy (Jun 4, 2021)

Welcome from Saskatchewan


----------



## TOBARApprentice (Jun 4, 2021)

A warm welcome from Ancaster. I’m in the process of moving into a new house with what will be my “forever” shop..... So setting up shop “for the second time”. You’ll find this bunch to be very friendly and all around a terrific source of guidance and information. Don’t be afraid to ask anything, we’ve all been there! 

Cheers,

Derek


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DPittman (Jun 4, 2021)

Welcome.  Does your handle indicate the sort of projects you have done or planned?


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Jun 4, 2021)

Welcome from SK.


----------



## trlvn (Jun 4, 2021)

Welcome from Oakville!  There are a few of us in Ontario but we're kinda scattered around the province.

Craig


----------



## Chip Maker (Jun 4, 2021)

Hello from Peterborough!


----------



## Brent H (Jun 4, 2021)

Hello from just North of Barrie!


----------



## Canadium (Jun 4, 2021)

Hello from Hamilton ON!


----------



## Dusty (Jun 4, 2021)

Welcome from SK


----------



## tractorfix (Jun 4, 2021)

DPittman said:


> Welcome.  Does your handle indicate the sort of projects you have done or planned?


Yes I monkey around with little Ford and Ferguson tractors.


----------



## DPittman (Jun 4, 2021)

tractorfix said:


> Yes I monkey around with little Ford and Ferguson tractors.


Excellent.  I bought the world's most abused and neglected Ford 4500 tractor a few years ago and while it certainly wasn't a "restore" job I enjoyed working on it.  I think I'd love to do a complete restore job on some sort of a tractor, but unlikely I ever will, so I appreciate others work instead.


----------



## Noltez (Jun 5, 2021)

Hello from Burlington!


----------



## Hruul (Jun 5, 2021)

Welcome from SK.


----------

